
My Favorite SSN Screwup - mech422
One of my favorite bits of lore from a prior life:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ssa.gov&#x2F;history&#x2F;ssn&#x2F;misused.html<p>This made the rounds every year or two when I worked on Wall St.  It was the canonical example of why &quot;you never primary key ANYTHING by SSN&quot;.
======
Tomte
Submit it properly, the link in the URL field.

